# offshore work can some body help with this ?



## fisher1990 (Oct 29, 2011)

ok i just got my Twic card and and my coat guard license i am looking on working offshore but seems filling out apps on line doesn't do much. maby can some body help me out with a phone number or some where i would go and talk to some people about seing if they are hiring.
I also live in pensacola
any help would be awesome


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

there was a thread on this not long ago, did you ever drive to New Orleans/Lafayette/ etc and knock on some doors?

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f48/maby-somebody-can-help-me-out-here-question-102171/


----------



## fisher1990 (Oct 29, 2011)

no i didnt because im in pensacola fl and i dont no where to drive to talk with the people i know right now is the best time to get hired on because people dont come back cause of holidays but any information would be awesome its llike ever one i call they always say do apps on line but i like talking to people in person it helps alot more


----------



## Chasin' Tales (Oct 2, 2007)

Google is your friend. With a twic and z card it sounds like you want to work on a boat. Look up the names of the marine vessel operators working in the gulf and go pay them a visit. Here's some freebies...Edison Chouest, Abdon Callais, Hornbeck, Offshore Marine Contractors, Aries, Hercules, Montco, Seacor.

If I was going to be working offshore on a boat I think I'd want to be on a liftboat, jmho. Otherwise there are lots of jobs available in the well service field. Superior Well Service, schlumberger, Express, Chet Morrison, Tetra, BJ.

Either way if you are serious about getting a job offshore, a trip to Louisiana will help...


----------



## SLICK75 (Sep 4, 2010)

Try this page. http://www.deepwater.com/fw/main/Current_Job_Openings-300.html

Thats Transoceans 'openings' page, no entry level positions currently open but if you keep checking it they put them up off and on. Generally the roustabouts, ordinary seamen and roughneck (Floor Hand) jobs are posted on Monday or Tuesday then pulled by Thursday or Friday. I think they get a certain number of applicants and then pull the ad until they process those applicants.

I know theyre hurting for roustabouts and roughnecks, weve lost nearly 20 people of my rig alone in the last 2 months. Therye also bringing rigs from overseas that will need to be crewed up so the opportunities are there, its just a matter of catching them at the right time so you can post a resume'.

Its so bad on my rig that we were informed right before I came home that they are considering moving people to the rig floor whether the person wants to or not. They generally have a labor pool full of roustabouts, crane operators, roughnecks, etc that just float from rig to rig and right now its bone dry.

You can also google Sea Drill (thats where everyone leaving Transocean is going), Atwood Marine (?I think is the name), Pride/Ensco, and Diamond Offshore (http://www.diamondoffshore.com ). 

Oh yeah, and dont just send them a resume' and wait for them to call. It took me nearly 3 moths of calling once a week to 'inquire as to my status' to get on the Transocean. 

Good luck.
http://www.diamondoffshore.com/


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

I hear from everyone including my dad that if you drive there and knock away you will get a job.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

What kind of LIc. do you Have? That would help on the leads. Also check out Gcaptain, they have a thread on there just for jobs all around the USA.


----------



## Diesel (Jan 9, 2008)

Bullshark said:


> I hear from everyone including my dad that if you drive there and knock away you will get a job.



This will work if you show up with the right credentials.


OK bro...when you say CG license do you mean like a 100 ton, or did you get an OS Z-card. It will be easier to find work with the Z-card and having it will allow you work towards your AB, which you will need if you ever want to upgrade. 

If you are trying to get 100 ton work, you will probably have to start off at a Mom and Pop operation, but it is worth it to gain the experience. Abdon Callais, Barry Graham Oil Service in Bayou LaBatre, and Bud's Boat Rentals are not bad places to start. 

If you are looking for bigger boats, go the Z-Card OS route and work your way up. You can start with a bigger company, ECO will require one to even work on Crew Boats.

Call Captain Casey at Passport he can set you on the right path....Do Not call or use a crew service they will stick it to you.

I get off the boat the second week of January you can PM me your phone # if you like, I will touch base with you then, this conversation can take a while and can get confusing. I haven't even touched on Basic Safety Training or STCW requirements. I you are dead set on boats smaller than 100 tons this is not required, but competition for those jobs is fierce because 100 ton licenses are easy to acquire, and there are 5th issue guys with 20 years of experience ahead of you.

Anyway good luck.


----------



## Diesel (Jan 9, 2008)

Chasin' Tales said:


> If I was going to be working offshore on a boat I think I'd want to be on a liftboat, jmho.


If you wanna flip over and die....LMFAO!


----------



## fisher1990 (Oct 29, 2011)

is it just called Gcaptain/?


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

Diesel is spot on with his post. Take the names provided to you on earlier responses and go knock on doors with resume in hand. Be prepared to take a drug test and physical. The best advice I can offer you is to have your bags packed and be ready to get on a vessel for at least 28 days when you go over there looking for a job. Research some of the companies provided, and decide what you are looking for. I would suggest trying to get on with the larger operators such as "Edison Chouest, Gulfmark, Hornbeck, Gulf Offshore Logistics. These companies offer much more room for upward mobility within the company, and most have training programs in place to help you advance. This industry rewards those who work hard and strive to excell.


----------



## rap55 (Jun 25, 2010)

*OffShore*

First send resume and then call Abdon Callais Offshore in Golden Meadow LA. and start by asking to talk to Matt. He`s in the human resourse dept. Be persistant! Insist on a face to face interview and be prepared to go to work. Steel toed boots and the whole deal. Take enough clothes to last a week as you have a washer and dryer on the boat. Take enough personal items to last 28 day`s. Once you are in Golden Meadow you will see that jobs are out there you just need to be persistant and beat on some doors. 

Rick


----------

